# When/ are any east coast mountains open?



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey I live in NJ and am just dyin to board right now. I was wondering if any mountains near NJ (3 hour distance) are open yet and if not does anyone know about when they will start to open? the past two years some have opened a small amount of trails around thanksgiving and was wondering if that would be the case this year. It looks like JFBB has a Buckman's boulder bash on the 21 but idk what that is. Thanks!


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Vermont Ski Report | SkiReport.com
New York Ski Report | SkiReport.com

Doesn't show there but supposedly Killington will be open in 2 days with one lift open with some trails top to bottom... that's what I heard. Mt.Snow next weekend, and same as Belleayre in the catskills. I expect Hunter to try to open either next weekend or the 21st...


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Belleayre is tentatively Nov 14th & i think Camelback & Mt Creek are Dec 5th


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

killington today


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

as of right now big boulder is opening dec 5 but it could be earlier you never know


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> killington today


:thumbsup: good for u meng!


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

NORTH AREA SLOPES OPEN WEEKDAYS


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> killington today


looks icey


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> NORTH AREA SLOPES OPEN WEEKDAYS


I might have to go check this out next weekend. I have never been to Kissing Bridge before. 

Is it any decent?


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tremblant is scheduled to open Nov 20th weather permitting. They did get some snow.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

nope, bluebird in nov.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

is that man made or are they already gettin powder up there?


----------

